# Haunted Tiki Hollow: Walpurgis Night Luau 2014



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey everyone. I know I've been talking about doing something like this for a couple years now but it's finally falling into place. At the end of the month we're throwing a little BBQ get-together and inviting a couple friends and immediate family over. These are pretty much the same folks who show up to our place for Halloween festivities so when I said I'm throwing a spooky angle into it they already know what to expect. Since we're ringing in spring/summer we're officially calling it "Haunted Tiki Hollow: Walpurgis Night Luau". Walpurgis is kinda the "other" Halloween that we don't really celebrate here in the states. There's a couple threads here on it as well (including one I started) so I won't rehash the history here. Needless to say this gives me a chance to put out some decor with lights, sound, and fog mid year without looking TOO crazy.

I'm taking a few cues from Devil's Chariot's old Haunted Tiki Island setup but keeping it a bit simple with a luau twist. At the end of the evening I'll be presenting a small bizarre magic show with a focus on witchcraft, voodoo, and ghosts. The skills I've acquired as a haunter have come in incredibly handy for building props for bizarre magic. The whole thing should be a helluva lot of fun. 

I'm planning on using this thread to share pictures and behind the scenes stuff so keep your eyes peeled. I will try to get a decent video of the performance and share it as well.

As always I'm open and interested in comments, suggestions, and general feedback along the way.

-TM


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea TM!

What about a screaming roasting pig on a spit...too much?
Flaming volcano using a flame thrower designed by Hippofeet? That'll get some attention. Sorry, I don't have realistic ideas.

Actually, when I think of voodoo I think of Acid Poptart's "Voodoo Baby" and her awesome dayglow color scheme...especially under black lights.
Now thats some killer inspiration!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't wait to see what you come up with. Although, I would go to a luau thrown by Lunatic any night. I get to play with the flame thrower next!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Love the flamethrower idea. But Kaoru won't let me play with fire on property since we rent - still pouting over that one. Was gonna do a firepit and have the kids roast marshmallows and tell ghost stories but the firepit got shot down. The only flame will be my grill. 

Was thinking blacklight effects but we might have too much sun going still to be effective. That's the downer with doing these things this time of year - sun takes like forever to go down.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:So I am guessing Tikki torches are out of the question? Boo! Uhm....give me some time...I'll put on my thinking cap.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually tiki torches are one of the few exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh yeah...tiki torches. Good idea!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are some pics of the props for the show that I'm working on. They don't really DO anything magic per se but they add to the atmosphere.

The music box does play music. I picked up a greeting card sound board that lets me load sounds via USB in MP3 format. I loaded up a music box version of the BBC Sherlock theme which kinda has a creepy Harry Potter kinda feel to it. I found it out on YouTube and edited it down to make it loopable. Except that the Greeting Card board doesn't loop. But I CAN get about 1:30 on it so I just repeated it a few times. I have a lever switch I picked up today and will wire it in place of the card slider so I can have it start when the box opens.



















As you can see I've already aged the box and added Hastur's Yellow Sign on the cover. I'm going to stain the box a botanical green (maybe tonight or tomorrow), paint the sign a fluorescent yellow (black light sensitive) and line the inside lid and the flap that covers the electronics with black felt.

Next up is the Voodoo Box that contains most all of the props for the voodoo segment of the magic show. The box is aged and the inside lined with purple felt. I painstakingly added the Veve for Baron Samedi on the cover.



















More to come...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great TM!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Staining has began...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Music Box is pretty much done. Switch is installed and Yellow Sign is... Well... Yellow.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The skeleton key above is soaking in vinegar for the next few days. Then gonna bury it with some salt to add some natural aging. The key IS haunted BTW.

Also, this guy:









And the two in the back here (center and right):









Are getting suited up for the Luau. They get some native headdressings and grass skirts along with spears for two of them. The floating fellow with his arms crossed (center ghost in the second picture) will be the witch doctor. Pics to come as I start working on them.

NOTE: The Watchman (the one in the left in the second picture) will not appear at the Luau but WILL be getting upgraded for Halloween 2014.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I love those guys!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Are you planning on having one or more tiki statues? They always set the mood.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dead Susan, I would LOVE some tiki head statues. But I just don't have the time to make one or more this year - I know Stolloween had posted a few tutorials on it over on his Facebook page. Just no time and it's already the 11th hour, party is in less than a month and still so much more to do. 

Been trying to find something cheap that's about 24-36" tall or so and made of plastic (looking for cheap). I do have a few vacu-formed tiki head wall-mountables that I picked up from Party City. But those are being used indoors.

I wish they made them like the old blow-mold Christmas lawn ornaments - anyone remember those? Heck can't even find THOSE anymore - the wifey would kill for a decent blow-mold Santa or Snowman - everything is inflatable, wicker, or wire frame these days.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Too bad I don't live close by, I have a tiki I made several years ago for the luau potlucks we have at work. I would loan him for the cause. I wonder if I could buy him an airplane ticket? Of course he might require two seats...he's a bit bulky.

You have a good start anyway. And it sounds like a lot of fun. If I run across anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I would think the TSA would give him a hard time. But thanks for the thought.

I tried Oriental Trading Co. but they just have cardboard cutouts for $35 bucks each.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's an update on the room of the house where we're doing the Haunted Tiki Magic show.










Unfortunately I had to take the picture with my phone because my good camera needs a charge. Not all of the candles are lit either. I have a few more pieces to add before the set is finished. But it's coming along nicely.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's looking very atmospheric, TM.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

So many things for a wizard to do...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies, my job this week is turn these:



Terrormaster said:


>


Into these...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great way to recycle props, TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The natives are getting restless...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I likey! Makes me want to jump into my canoe and paddle over to your island.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza!! Great repurposing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look great and so festive


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually, the more I stare at the picture the more they look like the two drunks I kicked out of the LAST party we had :-D


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

So Terror, how was the party?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hasn't happened yet. We're going with the rain date of the 10th. I threw out my knee a bit earlier in the week. Was gonna suck it up and run with the show. But by the end of Friday evening my right knee was in so much pain I could barely drive home from the mall. Couple that with a cold and a low grade fever - recipe for disaster. Kaoru was the voice of reason so we cancelled until the 10th. Looks like it's gonna rain so will probably be 100% indoors (which means no real tiki torches). But the show WILL go on. I'm kinda hoping for a little bit of a thunderstorm during the magic show. No amount of special effects and home haunter skill can top mother nature.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Yikes what a week!!!!! Boy you guys are having a time with the weather! Well I hope you feel better, knee and cold-wise, this weekend. Have fun.


----------

